# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مشکل منبع

## Lara27

بچه ها من پارسال تقریبا تمام کتابای خوبو داشتم امسال نمیدونم باید برای کدوم کتابا چاپ جدیدشو رو بگیرم 
از کتابای درسی هم که به قیمت ازاد میشه خرید یکی لطف کنه بگه کدوم کتاب رو بخرم یعنی تغییرات داشته

----------


## Lara27

زمان کنکور 95 هم یکی بگه که چه تاریخی هست

----------


## artim

> بچه ها من پارسال تقریبا تمام کتابای خوبو داشتم امسال نمیدونم باید برای کدوم کتابا چاپ جدیدشو رو بگیرم 
> از کتابای درسی هم که به قیمت ازاد میشه خرید یکی لطف کنه بگه کدوم کتاب رو بخرم یعنی تغییرات داشته


فعلا دقیقا معلوم نیست
اواخر تیر و مرداد معلوم میشه دقیق
شهریور برو کتاب بگیر که تغیرات لحاظ بشه




> زمان کنکور 95 هم یکی بگه که چه تاریخی هست



هنوز معلوم نیست و نگفتن اما احتمال 90 درصد بعد ماه رمضان

----------


## bbehzad

​ایتک به امید خدا شروع کردی

----------


## Lara27

> فعلا دقیقا معلوم نیست
> اواخر تیر و مرداد معلوم میشه دقیق
> شهریور برو کتاب بگیر که تغیرات لحاظ بشه
> 
> 
> 
> هنوز معلوم نیست و نگفتن اما احتمال 90 درصد بعد ماه رمضان


کتاب درسی دوم و سوم چیا تغییر کردن ؟

----------


## artim

> کتاب درسی دوم و سوم چیا تغییر کردن ؟



نمیدونم برو سایت چاپ کتاب درسی فهمیدی به ماهم بگو
اما میگن زیست سوم و شیمی پیش عوض شدن اولی جزئی دومی کلی

----------


## Lara27

> ​ایتک به امید خدا شروع کردی


اره ان شاء الله 
منها پنهونی میخوام کنکور بدم 
میخوام ازاد یا پیام نور بزنم یه رشته متوسط حداقل که دهن مردم و خونواده بسته بشه 
بتونم برم ترم اول رو دانشگاه در کنارش واسه کنکورم بخونم ترم 2 هم میخوام مرخصی بگیرم شب تا صبح برم کتابخونه 
توی خونه نمیشه خوند اگه میشد تا الان شده بود
ممنون میشم توی انتخاب منبع و برنامه ریزی و.... ایا ازمون برم یا نه کمکم کنی 
کلاسم نمیتونم برم

----------


## Lara27

> نمیدونم برو سایت چاپ کتاب درسی فهمیدی به ماهم بگو
> اما میگن زیست سوم و شیمی پیش عوض شدن اولی جزئی دومی کلی


من میخوام امسال هر طور شده هزینه اضافی نکنم  باشه بررسی میکنم

----------


## bbehzad

> اره ان شاء الله 
> منها پنهونی میخوام کنکور بدم 
> میخوام ازاد یا پیام نور بزنم یه رشته متوسط حداقل که دهن مردم و خونواده بسته بشه 
> بتونم برم ترم اول رو دانشگاه در کنارش واسه کنکورم بخونم ترم 2 هم میخوام مرخصی بگیرم شب تا صبح برم کتابخونه 
> توی خونه نمیشه خوند اگه میشد تا الان شده بود
> ممنون میشم توی انتخاب منبع و برنامه ریزی و.... ایا ازمون برم یا نه کمکم کنی 
> کلاسم نمیتونم برم


حتما اگه بتونم .راهه خوبی در پیش گرفتی.سعی کن دوتا تستم میزنی تایمی بزنی این مطلبه منو فراموش نکن هرچی میزنی حتی تست اموزشی تایمی بزن

----------


## Lara27

> حتما اگه بتونم .راهه خوبی در پیش گرفتی.سعی کن دوتا تستم میزنی تایمی بزنی این مطلبه منو فراموش نکن هرچی میزنی حتی تست اموزشی تایمی بزن


 :Yahoo (21):  
خب الان بگو دیگه اخع دیگه نمیخوام تابستونم رو از دست بدم .13 تیر ازمون زبان دارم باید برا اونو بخونم از 14 تیر وقتم برا کنکور تا اخر شهریور بازه نمیخوام از دستش بدم . حداقل اگه ترم اول نرسیدم بخونم فقط دوره کنم

----------


## mika

> اره ان شاء الله 
> منها پنهونی میخوام کنکور بدم 
> میخوام ازاد یا پیام نور بزنم یه رشته متوسط حداقل که دهن مردم و خونواده بسته بشه 
> بتونم برم ترم اول رو دانشگاه در کنارش واسه کنکورم بخونم ترم 2 هم میخوام مرخصی بگیرم شب تا صبح برم کتابخونه 
> توی خونه نمیشه خوند اگه میشد تا الان شده بود
> ممنون میشم توی انتخاب منبع و برنامه ریزی و.... ایا ازمون برم یا نه کمکم کنی 
> کلاسم نمیتونم برم


شما که دختری و مشکل سربازی نداری 
حرف مردم و.. هم بیخیال شو
بزار هرچی میخوان بگن 
والا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Lara27

> شما که دختری و مشکل سربازی نداری 
> حرف مردم و.. هم بیخیال شو
> بزار هرچی میخوان بگن 
> والا


حرف مردم منظورم بابامه 
والا مردم بچشون معتاد میشه . توی خیابون ول میشه بازم دوسش دارن و ولش نمیکنن
ما که هیچ کدوم از این کارا رو نکردیم اینه اوضاعمون . 
بیخیال نمیتونم توضیح بدم 
خلاصه من نمیذارم ارزوهام به باد برن

----------


## Hellion

> حرف مردم منظورم بابامه 
> والا مردم بچشون معتاد میشه . توی خیابون ول میشه بازم دوسش دارن و ولش نمیکنن
> ما که هیچ کدوم از این کارا رو نکردیم اینه اوضاعمون . 
> بیخیال نمیتونم توضیح بدم 
> خلاصه من نمیذارم ارزوهام به باد برن


واسه رسیدن به آرزوهات تلاش هم بکن  ....

----------


## bbehzad

> خب الان بگو دیگه اخع دیگه نمیخوام تابستونم رو از دست بدم .13 تیر ازمون زبان دارم باید برا اونو بخونم از 14 تیر وقتم برا کنکور تا اخر شهریور بازه نمیخوام از دستش بدم . حداقل اگه ترم اول نرسیدم بخونم فقط دوره کنم


3تا مطلبو داشته باش یکی اینکه دانشگاه 14 واحد بردار.دوم اینکه وقتی یه هدفی انتخاب میکنی فکر کن صدای هیچکسو نمیشنوی یعنی مهم نباشه بقیه چی میگن.وسوم اینکه نت گوشیتو قطع کن

----------


## Lara27

> واسه رسیدن به آرزوهات تلاش هم بکن  ....


دقیقا الان دارم چی کار میکنم ؟؟؟؟ خب یه برنامه طولانی مدت که همون دانشگاه و کنکور باشه در نظر گرفتم الانم دارم برا زبان میخونم و منابعم رو مشخص میکنم دیگه

----------


## Hellion

> دقیقا الان دارم چی کار میکنم ؟؟؟؟ خب یه برنامه طولانی مدت که همون دانشگاه و کنکور باشه در نظر گرفتم الانم دارم برا زبان میخونم و منابعم رو مشخص میکنم دیگه


 :Yahoo (21): نگفتم که تلاش نمیکنی 
ولی 


بیشتر ....

----------


## Lara27

> نگفتم که تلاش نمیکنی 
> ولی 
> 
> 
> بیشتر ....


چشم

----------


## Lara27

موقع ثبت نام کنکور من غیر انتفاعی و پیام نور رو نگرفتم کارتشو 
موقع انتخاب رشته میشه گرفت ؟

----------


## :Abolfazl:

> کتاب درسی دوم و سوم چیا تغییر کردن ؟


من الان سال سومم دقیق نمیدونم دوران شما چیا بوده چیا نبوده ولی تا اونجایی که میدونم زیست سال دوم خیلی از شکلاش تغییر کرده زیست سال سوم مغز گوسفند کاملا عوض شده از فصل 10 زیست سال سوم مشخص کردن سن درخت با توجه به لایه ها حذف شده کلا زیست ها رو خیلی تغییر دادن.فیزیک سال سوم چند تا تغییر کرده کتاب متنش کاملا جدید شده. سقوط آزاد از فیزیک سال 2 حذف شده(نمیدونم دوران شما بود یا نه).شیمی سال 4 قراره تغییرات کلی داشته باشه.عربی هم میدونم یه بخش هایی حذف شده از عربی 2 و 3.بقیه ها رو گمون نکنم تغییر کرده باشند

----------


## artim

> من الان سال سومم دقیق نمیدونم دوران شما چیا بوده چیا نبوده ولی تا اونجایی که میدونم زیست سال دوم خیلی از شکلاش تغییر کرده زیست سال سوم مغز گوسفند کاملا عوض شده از فصل 10 زیست سال سوم مشخص کردن سن درخت با توجه به لایه ها حذف شده کلا زیست ها رو خیلی تغییر دادن.فیزیک سال سوم چند تا تغییر کرده کتاب متنش کاملا جدید شده. سقوط آزاد از فیزیک سال 2 حذف شده(نمیدونم دوران شما بود یا نه).شیمی سال 4 قراره تغییرات کلی داشته باشه.عربی هم میدونم یه بخش هایی حذف شده از عربی 2 و 3.بقیه ها رو گمون نکنم تغییر کرده باشند


امتحاناتون تموم شده ؟؟ اگه اره اخرین امتحان چه تاریخی بود؟؟

----------


## :Abolfazl:

> امتحاناتون تموم شده ؟؟ اگه اره اخرین امتحان چه تاریخی بود؟؟


نه تموم نشده آخریش انگلیسی 26 تموم میشه

----------


## artim

> نه تموم نشده آخریش انگلیسی 26 تموم میشه


اوکی موفق باشی

----------


## Lara27

شیمی دوم دبیرستان عوض شده؟

----------


## Hanie76

من شنیدم فیزیک سومم عوض شده.راسته؟

----------


## srh

احسن بر ایتک خانم 

ان شاء الله پزشکی تهران

حرف دیگرانم برات مهم نباشه
برا ما هم دعا کن

----------


## Lara27

> احسن بر ایتک خانم 
> 
> ان شاء الله پزشکی تهران
> 
> حرف دیگرانم برات مهم نباشه
> برا ما هم دعا کن


جدی میگی احسنت؟

----------


## alihoseini

> من شنیدم فیزیک سومم عوض شده.راسته؟


بعضی چیزا اضافه شده مثه بردار یکه!!!!

----------


## specialops

> بچه ها من پارسال تقریبا تمام کتابای خوبو داشتم امسال نمیدونم باید برای کدوم کتابا چاپ جدیدشو رو بگیرم 
> از کتابای درسی هم که به قیمت ازاد میشه خرید یکی لطف کنه بگه کدوم کتاب رو بخرم یعنی تغییرات داشته


*به نظر من از الان به فکر این نباش کدوم کتاب عوض شده کدوم نشده!
تا اخر تابستون رو درسهای پایه ای کار کن که عوض شدن توشون معنی نداشته باشه
حفظی های کل دروس به خصوص عمومی هارو هم تو تابستون نخونی خیلی خیلی بهتره
از ادبیات قرابت و زبان فارسی و املارو میتونی
از عربی ترجمه و تمرین متن خوانی 
از زبان متن خوانی و دامنه لغات 
از زیست سال دوم(زیست دوم فقط شکل ها تغییر کرده به اون صورت متن تغییر نکرده ولی سون کن فیکون شده) ژنتیک و 4 فصل آخر پیش به خصوص فصل 8 که دیگه به نظر من کم مونده تو تمام سوالات یه گزینه ازش بدن
از فیزیک همش رو میتونی بخونی چون تغییرات تو فیزیک و ریاضی فقط اگه یه موضوعی رو کامل حذف یا اضافه کنن تاثیر داره و گرنه تغییرات جزیی تاثیری به اون صورت نداره
از ریاضی هم همش رو میتونی بخونی ولی به من به این موضوعاتو تو تابستون تموم کنی خییییلی جلویی:مثلثات-هندسه-آمار-معادله نامعادله تابع
از شیمی هم قسمت مسایلو کارکن


به خاطر این میگم فعلا دنبال تغییرات نباش که چون انتشارات هم هنوز تغییرات ندادن 
شما این موضوعاتو از رو همون چیز هایی که داری میتونی بخونی و بعد اول مهر ببینی که چاپ جدید کتاب های همه انتشارات اومده اکثرا کدوم رو میخوای و لازم داری و هیچ ضرری هم نکردی
سوالی بود در هر مورد درخدمتم*

----------


## Lara27

> *به نظر من از الان به فکر این نباش کدوم کتاب عوض شده کدوم نشده!
> تا اخر تابستون رو درسهای پایه ای کار کن که عوض شدن توشون معنی نداشته باشه
> حفظی های کل دروس به خصوص عمومی هارو هم تو تابستون نخونی خیلی خیلی بهتره
> از ادبیات قرابت و زبان فارسی و املارو میتونی
> از عربی ترجمه و تمرین متن خوانی 
> از زبان متن خوانی و دامنه لغات 
> از زیست سال دوم(زیست دوم فقط شکل ها تغییر کرده به اون صورت متن تغییر نکرده ولی سون کن فیکون شده) ژنتیک و 4 فصل آخر پیش به خصوص فصل 8 که دیگه به نظر من کم مونده تو تمام سوالات یه گزینه ازش بدن
> از فیزیک همش رو میتونی بخونی چون تغییرات تو فیزیک و ریاضی فقط اگه یه موضوعی رو کامل حذف یا اضافه کنن تاثیر داره و گرنه تغییرات جزیی تاثیری به اون صورت نداره
> از ریاضی هم همش رو میتونی بخونی ولی به من به این موضوعاتو تو تابستون تموم کنی خییییلی جلویی:مثلثات-هندسه-آمار-معادله نامعادله تابع
> ...


یعنی چی زیست کن فیکون شده؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## specialops

> یعنی چی زیست کن فیکون شده؟؟؟؟؟؟


*
حالا من گفتم کن فیکون
ولی نه در اون حد 
منظورم این بود مثلا زیست 1 فقط بعضی شکل ها اضافه و بعضی شکل ها برای فهم بهتر با شکل های گویا تر عوض شدن(که اونم خیلی مهمه چون طراح میتونه از شکل جدید اسستنباط های جدیدی بخواد)
ولی زیست سوم مثلا یکی از مواردش عوض شدن قسمت مراحل لقاح و ..... تو فصل 11 ــه که به طور کلی یه موضوعاتی عوض شده و با مطالب علمی درست جایگزین شده
من زورم این بود* :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Nahal

> اره ان شاء الله 
> منها پنهونی میخوام کنکور بدم 
> میخوام ازاد یا پیام نور بزنم یه رشته متوسط حداقل که دهن مردم و خونواده بسته بشه 
> بتونم برم ترم اول رو دانشگاه در کنارش واسه کنکورم بخونم ترم 2 هم میخوام مرخصی بگیرم شب تا صبح برم کتابخونه 
> توی خونه نمیشه خوند اگه میشد تا الان شده بود
> ممنون میشم توی انتخاب منبع و برنامه ریزی و.... ایا ازمون برم یا نه کمکم کنی 
> کلاسم نمیتونم برم



*
منم تقریبا شرایط شما رو دارم امسال خانوادم میگن حتما باید بری دانشگاه هر چی قبول شدی و دیگه پشت کنکور موندن به صلاحت نیست منم می خوام اگه بشه یه رشته ای برم دانشگاه احتمالا آزاد و ترم 2 هم مرخصی بگیرم و برای کنکور بخونم الانم دارم برای دیپلم مجدد اقدام می کنم که شهریور امتحانشو بدم حداقل سال آینده دیگه از این نمرات نهاییم ضربه نخورم امیدوارم ههمون موفق بشیم و به اون چیزی که مدنظرمونه برسیم.
در مورد تغییرات کتاب ها من فیزیک رو شنیدم که تغییر کرده و گویا شیمی 4 هم قراره تغییر بکنه*

----------


## Roya76

بچه ها برای ریاضی تجربی سال به سال بخرم یا جامع ؟
و جامع خیلی سبز بهتره یا مهروماه؟

----------


## Catman

> بچه ها برای ریاضی تجربی سال به سال بخرم یا جامع ؟
> و جامع خیلی سبز بهتره یا مهروماه؟



اگر از پایه ریاضیتون کاملا مطمئنین جامع بگیرین
من اصلا با ریاضی مهروماه نتونستم کنار بیام ونخوندمش زیاد .ازنظرم خیلی سبز بهتره

----------


## :Abolfazl:

> بچه ها برای ریاضی تجربی سال به سال بخرم یا جامع ؟
> و جامع خیلی سبز بهتره یا مهروماه؟



وقتی کتای جامع خوب هست دیگه چرا سال به سال 
خیلی سبز بهتره به نظرم. اگه سطح ریاضیتون خیلی بالاست برید سراغ مهروماه در غیر اینصورت نه تنها باعث پیشرفت نمیشه بلکه باعث افت هم میشه

----------


## sepanta1990

> اره ان شاء الله 
> منها پنهونی میخوام کنکور بدم 
> میخوام ازاد یا پیام نور بزنم یه رشته متوسط حداقل که دهن مردم و خونواده بسته بشه 
> بتونم برم ترم اول رو دانشگاه در کنارش واسه کنکورم بخونم ترم 2 هم میخوام مرخصی بگیرم شب تا صبح برم کتابخونه 
> توی خونه نمیشه خوند اگه میشد تا الان شده بود
> ممنون میشم توی انتخاب منبع و برنامه ریزی و.... ایا ازمون برم یا نه کمکم کنی 
> کلاسم نمیتونم برم


ببخشید مگه کسی کنکور ۹۴ قبول بشه از کنکور ۹۵ محروم نمیشه؟

----------


## artim

> ببخشید مگه کسی کنکور ۹۴ قبول بشه از کنکور ۹۵ محروم نمیشه؟



اگه روزانه قبول بشه 95 محرومه در غیر اینصورت خیر

----------


## sepanta1990

> اگه روزانه قبول بشه 95 محرومه در غیر اینصورت خیر


پیام نور محرومیت نداره؟

----------


## artim

> پیام نور محرومیت نداره؟


خیر

----------


## marsad

یه توصیه میکنم و به احتمال زیاد کسی بهش توجهی نکنه
بجز آزمونای جامع تو هیچ آزمونی شرکت نکنید. فقط سوالات آزمونا رو از سایت کنکور دان کنید و برای خودتون جواب بدید
اگ برید کانون که از همه آزمونای آزمایشی وضعش بهتره، یه ماه مونده به کنکور درسا تموم میشه!
خب با اون یه ماه میشه زیست رو ترکیبی بخونیم؟ زیست باید زود یه دور بشه (مثلا تا عید) و بعد بریم تو فاز ترکیب...
این فقط یه نمونه از مشکلات آزمون آزمایشیه

----------


## nak

پیشنهادم رفتن به دانشگاه پیام نوره
برداشتن حداقل واحدها
بیشتر عمومیا رو بردارین که بعدا بتونین تطبیق بزنین(نمره قابل قبول بگیرید)

----------


## N a v i d

> یه توصیه میکنم و به احتمال زیاد کسی بهش توجهی نکنه
> بجز آزمونای جامع تو هیچ آزمونی شرکت نکنید. فقط سوالات آزمونا رو از سایت کنکور دان کنید و برای خودتون جواب بدید
> اگ برید کانون که از همه آزمونای آزمایشی وضعش بهتره، یه ماه مونده به کنکور درسا تموم میشه!
> خب با اون یه ماه میشه زیست رو ترکیبی بخونیم؟ زیست باید زود یه دور بشه (مثلا تا عید) و بعد بریم تو فاز ترکیب...
> این فقط یه نمونه از مشکلات آزمون آزمایشیه


اين روش روشي اشتباه و مرگباريه كه من مرتكب شدم
كنترل استرس، تنظيم وقت و كنترل خستگي مهارتيه كه فقط با دادن ازمون ازمايشي به دست مياد
و اونم نه سه تا ازمون
حداقل ١٠ تا لازمه

و متاسفانه اين چند سال كنكور نشون داده از همه تستها و ازمون ها غير استانداردتره

----------


## eli94

> اين روش روشي اشتباه و مرگباريه كه من مرتكب شدم
> كنترل استرس، تنظيم وقت و كنترل خستگي مهارتيه كه فقط با دادن ازمون ازمايشي به دست مياد
> و اونم نه سه تا ازمون
> حداقل ١٠ تا لازمه
> 
> و متاسفانه اين چند سال كنكور نشون داده از همه تستها و ازمون ها غير استانداردتره


شما تصمیم دارید دوباره کنکور بدید؟

----------


## N a v i d

> شما تصمیم دارید دوباره کنکور بدید؟


بله

----------


## nak

خب منم یه چی بگم
100 تا کتاب و منبع انتخاب نکنین که سر درگم شین
کتاب درسی رو حتما بخونین
دیدم همینجا نوشته بودن فلان کتاب رو میخونم کتاب درسی رو نمیخونم اشتباه است نکنین اینکارو
دیگه همین فعلا

----------


## Armaghan

> اره ان شاء الله 
> منها پنهونی میخوام کنکور بدم 
> میخوام ازاد یا پیام نور بزنم یه رشته متوسط حداقل که دهن مردم و خونواده بسته بشه 
> بتونم برم ترم اول رو دانشگاه در کنارش واسه کنکورم بخونم ترم 2 هم میخوام مرخصی بگیرم شب تا صبح برم کتابخونه 
> توی خونه نمیشه خوند اگه میشد تا الان شده بود
> ممنون میشم توی انتخاب منبع و برنامه ریزی و.... ایا ازمون برم یا نه کمکم کنی 
> کلاسم نمیتونم برم


سلام اگه پیام نور برید بهتره .هم کلاساش کم وقت ازتون میگیره چون اکثرا غیرحضوریند،هم هزینه اش از آزاد خیلی کمتره.احتمال داره اگه برید آزاد جذب جو دانشگاه بشید و حس نجات از کنکورو دانشجو شدن بهتون چیره بشه و ببینید که دیگه دل و دماغ کنکور دادن و کتاب تکراری خوندن رو ندارید.تجربشو دارم که میگم.منم قرار بود یه ترم برم آزاد که از دولتی محروم نشم و بدور از پرسشهای اطرافیان از نتیجه کنکورم با خیال راحت و پنهانی در کنارش کنکور بدم برای داروسازی اما غرق در درسهای دانشگاه شدم و در کنکوری که همزمان با دانشجوییم  دادم  بجای نزدیکتر شدن به هدف ،پسرفت داشتم و حسابی از کنکور سرخورده شدم و برای فرار از این سرخوردگی بطور جدی چسبیدم به همون دانشگاه و رشته ای که قرار بود فقط یه راه حل موقت باشه .تا بخودم اومدم ترم آخر بودم.گرچه با معدل 19.25لیسانس گرفتم و واجد شرایط پذیرش بدون آزمون برای ارشد شدم اما نرفتم و با تاخیر برگشتم بسمت هدف اولیه و اصلیم.این وسط فقط عمرم تلف شده و بس.پس خواهرانه بهتون میگم یا بیخیال حرفای اطرافیان بشید یا پیام نور برید.استاد افشار میگن تابستون گزینه دو و طول سال قلمچی بدین.اگه منابعتون خوب بوده همونارو مرور کنید و صبر کنید تا آخر شهریورتغییرات معلوم بشه و قفط تغییراتی ها را بگیرید و دور و برتون رو با منابع متعدد شلوغ نکنید که ثمری جز استرس و وسواس و کندخوانی نداره.موفق و کامروا باشید.

----------

